# 1998 Monaco Windsor Air Dryer



## AceR0k0la (Mar 8, 2016)

Where is the dryer located?
Thanks


----------



## vanole (Mar 8, 2016)

Most likely 2nd to last compartment on left side. The one that houses your fuel/water seperator also. Has a Southco Key that opens that compartment door vice the keys that open rest of compartments.
If not their when your spitter valve releases if you happen to be outside and see/hear it do so your air dryer/coalescer will be close by.


----------



## AceR0k0la (Mar 9, 2016)

vanole said:


> Most likely 2nd to last compartment on left side. The one that houses your fuel/water seperator also. Has a Southco Key that opens that compartment door vice the keys that open rest of compartments.
> If not their when your spitter valve releases if you happen to be outside and see/hear it do so your air dryer/coalescer will be close by.



Thanks, i'll be working on the coach today


----------

